# Flying from UK to Spain.. is a photocopy and high quality photo of my residence card sufficient for entry?



## scottishboy1995 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi all, as per the title, I live and work in Spain. Flying back now christmas is over, to Barcelona to london.

From the UK .gov website, it says this: "If you are resident in Spain, you should carry your residence document (the green paper EU residence certificate or the new TIE), as well as your valid passport when you travel. If you have applied but have not yet received your document, carry proof you have started the registration process."


I also have scanned copies of all my paperwork from my residence application last year, including the appointment certificate. Along with rental contracts, job contract, etc.

Hoping thats enough, can anyone advise?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Im not an authority on this but, considering that the old green residence documents had to always be "original, not copied and not laminated" I would assume that under normal circumstances (to enter after January as resident) the originals would be needed, the same goes for the TIE as its biometric.

However, if you're flying in before January and it's in order to prove residence to get over covid restrictions then it may be different. Basically you need to prove you're resident. So if you only have copies then you will just have to try your best. Anything to support your case, so all your documents, house contract, work papers etc. Check with the embassy too if yoi can, to be sure.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

From what has been the first hand experience of people on many groups... probably not, but you might strike lucky, especially since you have lots of other proof of your residency in Spain.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## d50kab (Jan 1, 2021)

Hey, did you manage to get back with scanned copies? I'm in the exact same boat.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The Spanish government have stated that only green residencias or TIE's are acceptable for travel.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Why would border controls accept scans or photocopies, that can easily be forged and shared? You wouldn't expect to get by with a photocopy of your passport!


----------

